# My spoo ate a sock



## Bluegrasslady1 (Feb 11, 2015)

My 6 month spoo just ate one of my socks before I could get it away. he seems fine just let out a big burp. 
Do I need to take him to Vet or can I just monitor him for when it is eliminated!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I would take such a young puppy to the vet immediately if he were mine, as there is no guarantee it would be eliminated, and one might not know there is a problem until things got into a disastrous state in the intestines.

So maybe call your vet's office for suggestions. I might call sooner than later and if they're closed, call whatever emergency clinic is open.


----------



## Bluegrasslady1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks.I called Vet after I posted and she said feed him a full meal then 4 tablespoons of peroxide. We just got a foot of snow today so he ran around the yard a few times then it all came up......
Sock is recovered and he is fine!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a relief! I am happy that it was resolved with hydrogen peroxide. Outside. As many socks as my SPOO has stolen, I'm surprised he hasn't swallowed one. I wonder if this will cure sock theft by your puppy? Glad he's o.k.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Socks do not always eliminate. I have personally known of two fatalities due to socks and no action taken.
Eric.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great result Bluegrasslady1. Happy you had good results.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

OH thank heavens. My Tpoo and I went out on an outing, and I wondered how you all were doing. That is fantastic news the sock came up. You are so lucky to have avoided emergency surgery!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Heavens, it would never have occurred to me to feed my dog hydrogen peroxide!


----------

